# Righting an inside out chain



## dmb12984

Hey guys just wondering how to right and inside-out chainsaw chain. I was oiling my first chain and somehow it got inside out and I cant figure out how to get back right. Please help a newbie!!


----------



## tomtrees58

your kidding right:monkey: tom trees


----------



## dmb12984

no not kidding...that is why this is my first post on this site and why I posted in the 101 forum. I am not mechanically inclined at all and am positive that the answer is simple and I will feel dumb when I get the response but you got to start somewhere.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812

dmb12984 said:


> Hey guys just wondering how to right and inside-out chainsaw chain. I was oiling my first chain and somehow it got inside out and I cant figure out how to get back right. Please help a newbie!!




opcorn:


----------



## Crofter

If it is worn so much it will turn inside out, it is an awesome loose jointed chain!


----------



## motoroilmccall

I don't think thats what he meant, lol. 

Anyways... You'll have to just lay it out on a workbench and start gently righting it... It'll take you a few minutes, but once you get it the first time it'll come a lot easier to you next time. If you post a pic one of us could edit it and show you where you need to move it.


----------



## woodchux

dmb12984 said:


> Hey guys just wondering how to right and inside-out chainsaw chain. I was oiling my first chain and somehow it got inside out and I cant figure out how to get back right. Please help a newbie!!


----------



## Tree Pig




----------



## Taxmantoo

Having a few kinks would need straightening out. If the whole chain is turned cutters in, drivers out, you need to flip it. I'm amazed that you can flip one by accident. Lakeside apparently does it with new chains all the time, but it takes deliberate effort. 

Somebody posted a video about a year ago, but don't ask me to search it out.


----------



## ozzy42

dmb12984 said:


> no not kidding...that is why this is my first post on this site and why I posted in the 101 forum. I am not mechanically inclined at all and am positive that the answer is simple and I will feel dumb when I get the response but you got to start somewhere.



Are you sure it is inside out ,and not just tangled with 2 loops in it.If thats the case you just have to mess with it to get it right again.That would be a very hard thing to explain in text.I could show you ,but I couldn't begin to explain it in words.Sorry.

My stihl dealer made me a chain with 1 loop twist in it as a practical joke 1 time,noway to fix that puppy with out popping the link again.


----------



## Rftreeman

ozzy42 said:


> Are you sure it is inside out ,and not just tangled with 2 loops in it.If thats the case you just have to mess with it to get it right again.That would be a very hard thing to explain in text.I could show you ,but I couldn't begin to explain it in words.Sorry.


I'm betting thats the problem, I use to tangle them up and have the new guy put it on the saw, man that was fun to watch....


----------



## dmb12984

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Ghillie

Grab it with gloved hands, open it up so it is like a big circle hands 180 degrees apart, start on one side and turn it inside out. It really is simple to do, just be carefull not to cut yourself.

You have to grip it tight to be able to flip it, twist it like the throttle of a motorcycle.


----------



## BC_Logger

thats the old how to mess with the :newbie: on the crew 

next would be you have to jump off the bunk house into the cold pacific water in the middle of fall 

and then theres the log burl 
round and round it goes when will the green horn fall whoops there he goes


----------



## Kogafortwo

ozzy42 said:


> Are you sure it is inside out ,and not just tangled with 2 loops in it.If thats the case you just have to mess with it to get it right again.That would be a very hard thing to explain in text.I could show you ,but I couldn't begin to explain it in words.Sorry.



Bein' that I'm of the engineering and math persuasion, I'll explain it in algebraic terms:

You can have somebody try to explain to you a thousand times how to find the roots of a polynomial equation, but words never do it justice. At some point, you just start staring at the formula and spit out a bunch of x's, y's, and constants and it works for reasons you can't explain. You are now a member of The Club.

So for your chain:
Put gloves on, close your eyes, and fiddle around with it. All of a sudden, viola! It will be straightened out. Just like the art of Zen and Polynomial Equations.

Aww [email protected], the crew is gonna laugh me off the site now for being a geek.


----------



## ozzy42

^yeah, what he said :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## turnkey4099

Assuming it isn't all cutters in but just has a few loops in it: I will try to explain it in words and then tomorrow if weather is bad try a few pics of the procedure

It will always have an even number of loops unless someone deliberately makes one with an odd number as a joke - you have to break the chain and re-rivet it to fix one of those.

You need to get it such that both loops are going the same way, i.e., laying on the bench with the loops near each other on one end, the crossing part of the chain is in front (or back) of both loops, not one in front - one in back. 

Now spread the loops apart so there is about 6-8" of chain conecting them.

Pick up the long end of the chain (without the loops) with one hand and the 'cross chain' with the other - hold all vertically and drop the long part down past the loops (on the inside) making sure the loops 'roll' as the chain drops down past them.

Viola! straightened out chain. 

It is much simpler to do than explain - I hope I can get some pics tomorrow.

Harry K


----------

